# Private blood tests



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi girls
hoping to start cycle at argc this month, reuire day one bloods done with the results back in the afternoon. Is the RFC the only place that will do private bloods in NI. Will they fax the results for me and can they be done at the weekends
Would even go to Dublin etc, just to save a trip to London. Any advice greatfully received


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ya ,you could try origin for the blood tests ,they will be more expensive than RFC but might be able to help you out.The RFC is closed on Saturdays and from what i remember Origin is closed on a Sunday .The RFC are ackward about faxing over results they will have them ready for afternoon but will expect you to collect them and fax yourself .Good luck with your ARGC cycle


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

oh thanks emak
I know if day 1 falls on the weekend it might be a bit awkward which i think it will, may be safer flying to london 
thanks again for your help


----------



## squiffygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi crashing an old thread in the hope someone can help me...

Looking for some advice from any ladies living in NI/Belfast who have done their blood tests there and sent them to a clinic elsewhere (in my case ARGC n London).

I want to go to Belfast this weekend and I think ARGC are going to be resistant to it unless I can get a blood test at the weekend.

Is there anywhere in Belfast that does private walk-in blood tests? It would either have to be Friday afternoon when I get there or Saturday morning. Is there anywhere open on a Saturday?

xxxx


----------

